# Whey Protein/Proteins



## AnaSCI (Sep 29, 2003)

*Whey Protein *

Whey protein is the dairy source of protein, and is made from milk curd. Whey is widely regarded as the best type of protein a bodybuilder can use. It is very high in BCAA's and is known for high levels of nitrogen retention. It has a high BV, and an excellent amino acid composition (which means the body can utilize this type of protein very well for muscle gaining purposes). 

Whey Hydrolized Protein 

Whey hydrolized protein is protein which has been hydrolized and has a modified protein structure. This new protein has little biological activity. The process of hydrolysis breaks apart peptide bonds. Amino acids of whey proteins from the hydrolized whey protein still exists. These smaller amino acid chains can be very useful for a bodybuilder. 

Whey Ion-Exchange Protein 

This special process revolved around the positive and negative charges or ion properties of whey protein. It featured the use of a resin to isolate the protein material from the whey. This is followed by ultrafiltration methods to furthur concentrate the protein. This contains 90% protein, and less than 1% lactose. True ion exchange whey protein is clear in a solution. 

Whey Microfiltration Protein 

This type of protein contains filtering membranes with microscopic holes. 

Whey Protein Concentrate 

This type of protein is comprised of 80% protein and a remaining 20% consisting of moisture, lactose, minerals and fat. They contain more biologically active proteins than whey protein isolates. Whey protein concentrates are very good for a bodybuilder in terms of muscle growth and recovery qualities. 

Whey Protein Isolate Protein 

This type of protein is comprised of 90% protein and a remaining 10% (approximately) in moisture. This type of protein contains little to no fat and lactose. Because it generally tastes better and is easier to digest, it is more expensive than whey protein concentrate.


----------

